# List of Required Books for an apprentice



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Are you in a JATC program?

If you are, and your JATC is on the standard National JATC curriculum, I can provide you with a year-by-year book list (I'm a JATC instructor).

As an alternative to purchasing the books, try renting them. I've rented quite a few textbooks at chegg.com and it works great, a lot cheaper too.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HellzBellz said:


> Does anyone have a list of the books that an apprentice is required to have broken down by year?
> 
> Our school makes us pay for books, and they are pretty expensive. $550. Thinking I can get them used off Amazon in the future.
> 
> ...


Books do change from year to year and trying to get a list in advance could be expensive, if the school changes the required reading. There is no reason you cannot go to class the first night get that years assigned reading material, order from Amazon that same night and have them 3-5 days later.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

HellzBellz said:


> I asked the director of my school about it, but he said it would be pointless because the books online will be out-dated.


Your director is right. Brian gave you the advice you need.

Its a very common game in academic circles to re-publish textbooks every few years and simply re-arrange the material with the only real changes being to the layout and to the practice questions. The like selling every intake new books and keeping the old ones from being recirculated. 

I few times when I took courses they had just changed the textbooks and I had a chance to compare the two revisions and the changes were pretty much just as I said. The material was 99.9% the same, but the layout and page numbers altered to make it impossible to follow the curriculum simply because page numbers and practice questions were altered to force the previous version to become obsolete.


Anyway, although it isn't what you're asking for, here's a few good open source books that I'd suggest you take a look at. Might be useless as far as the course goes, but its textbook quality, completely free and legal to download and a great source of reference. Its also periodically updated, since I discovered these books several years ago, contributors have been making minor revisions and corrections.

http://openbookproject.net/electricCircuits/


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

erics37 said:


> Are you in a JATC program?
> 
> If you are, and your JATC is on the standard National JATC curriculum, I can provide you with a year-by-year book list (I'm a JATC instructor).
> 
> As an alternative to purchasing the books, try renting them. I've rented quite a few textbooks at chegg.com and it works great, a lot cheaper too.



Would you mind passing on the book list to me? I'm in a JATC program (Richmond). Thanks so much!


----------



## MidwestJW (Oct 13, 2011)

KLovelace29 said:


> Would you mind passing on the book list to me? I'm in a JATC program (Richmond). Thanks so much!


U might want to check with your training center, we were required to purchase them From the school


----------

